# Where on Earth are you??!!



## Poot (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm guessing that most of the people in this forum are Brizzle-based, but not necessarily!

Where in the South West are you? Points may be awarded to the most westerly of course. 

Me, I live in north Plymouth.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2006)

There's loads of Londoners here and loads of Brixtonians/Brixtonites.

I bet we outnumber you


----------



## Poot (Mar 15, 2006)

I meant in the Bristol and South West thingy whatsit. 

Stay in your own forum


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 15, 2006)

Oi! Minnie! Get out of our forum!


Exeter


----------



## Poot (Mar 15, 2006)

Get orfff moi laaaaarrrrnnnd!!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2006)

i pop in here and i live in hackney  

but i was born a bumpkin

in bath


----------



## astral (Mar 15, 2006)

living in Bristol, born in Glasgow, this is the furthest South that I've ever lived in the UK


----------



## pianistenvy (Mar 15, 2006)

have you been to jester's in plymouth, Poot? one of me fave shite nightclubs, although it comes a close second to JFK or whatever it's called


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 15, 2006)

Eastvile Bristol


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 15, 2006)

Am a native of Reading, but recently moved to Exeter......its odd


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 15, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> Am a native of Reading, but recently moved to Exeter......its odd



I was a reading person untill I ws 18.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 15, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> I was a reading person untill I ws 18.


bad luck!!!

where, N,S,E or W???


----------



## wiskey (Mar 15, 2006)

i have strong enough connections with trowbridge to be able to post in this forum, but i live in brixton. 

i was born in the west country under a volcano though


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 15, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> bad luck!!!
> 
> where, N,S,E or W???



Caversham park village, you ?


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Mar 15, 2006)

Sunny bournemouth,,
but a welsh girlie at heart


----------



## Poot (Mar 15, 2006)

pianistenvy said:
			
		

> have you been to jester's in plymouth, Poot? one of me fave shite nightclubs, although it comes a close second to JFK or whatever it's called



No, sadly. I moved here from London about 18 months ago and immediately got pregnant so I've missed out on all the fun(?) stuff.

I've never even been to Union Street   

Have I missed out? Can anyone enlighten me about the delights of Plymouth nightlife?


----------



## Iam (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm in North Bristol, but I was in North Plymouth (Tamerton) before I moved here.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 15, 2006)

South Bristol now - Midlands lad til about 3 weeks ago


----------



## Poot (Mar 15, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> I'm in North Bristol, but I was in North Plymouth (Tamerton) before I moved here.



Crownhill for me!


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 15, 2006)

Blackdown Hills though not quite as near Knackers Hole as that map shows   

Halfway between Honiton and Taunton for those of you who don't know the Blackdowns

at the moment though, I'm in the picturesque surroundings of an office/retail park next to J25 of the M5


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2006)

I was never very good at directions


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i have strong enough connections with trowbridge to be able to post in this forum, but i live in brixton.
> 
> i was born in the west country under a volcano though


 trowbridge


----------



## Poot (Mar 15, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> Blackdown Hills though not quite as near Knackers Hole as that map shows
> 
> Halfway between Honiton and Taunton for those of you who don't know the Blackdowns
> 
> at the moment though, I'm in the picturesque surroundings of an office/retail park next to J25 of the M5



Bloody hell! Rubbershoes gets the "arse-end of nowhere" prize!

So far, that is....


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 15, 2006)

Poot said:
			
		

> Have I missed out? Can anyone enlighten me about the delights of Plymouth nightlife?




do you like sailors?


----------



## Poot (Mar 15, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> do you like sailors?



Ooooh yes. There's really nothing I like better than a bottle of Captain Morgan, a kebab and a good scrap with a matelot of a Saturday evening. Preferably on streets awash with vomit and urine. 

They've got a field hospital on Union Street now, you know, on Friday and Saturday nights. Whatever they pay the staff there, it's not enough.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 15, 2006)

Poot said:
			
		

> Can anyone enlighten me about the delights of Plymouth nightlife?







			
				Poot said:
			
		

> There's really nothing I like better than a bottle of Captain Morgan, a kebab and a good scrap with a matelot of a Saturday evening. Preferably on streets awash with vomit and urine.




Sounds like you've already heard. 

Apologies to anyone who really likes Plymouth, but I think it's a godawful shithole





			
				oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> Am a native of Reading, but recently moved to Exeter......its odd



Yeah, but at least it's not Reading eh?

You really ought to come out for a pint. Or something.


----------



## Iam (Mar 15, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Apologies to anyone who really likes Plymouth, but I think it's a godawful shithole



After North Manchester, it was nice to have someone quiet (Union Street notwithstanding) for a bit.

But in the end, it was far too quiet and far too far flung.


----------



## Poot (Mar 15, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Sounds like you've already heard.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes but I'm always willing to be proved wrong. Fuck it, I'd LIKE to be proved wrong- this is my new home town!


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 15, 2006)

You could be MI5, or anyone, trying to establish who I am and where I live   

Then again, when the MOD did slip a finger and accidentally sent me a blank email while doing there routine monitroring during the Fairford Protests, a few years back, I emailed them straight back and gave them my phone number.

Lo and behold the chief inspector of Gloucestershire police phoned me up the next day! That was a fun time. I thoroughly enjoyed giving them the run around and making them feel as silly as I possible could.

So, uh, I live in Horfield, Bristol, but you ain't getting my phone number this time


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm in Bath, but I grew up in plymouth.  

Nothing wrong with a bit of union street imo


----------



## astral (Mar 15, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> So, uh, I live in Horfield, Bristol, but you ain't getting my phone number this time



you live near me.

I applied to work for MI5 once if that counts....


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 15, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> you live near me.
> 
> I applied to work for MI5 once if that counts....



Oh, fuck, am I in trouble now. I can almost feel your presence. You might even be my next door neighbour. I better get me tin foil hat out just in case.

MI5 and MOD people, and the police are really funny. I almost like them in a weird way, especially as I've sussed out that if you talk to a copper in the same weirdly self-assured authoritative way they talk to us, then they kind of short circuit, start doing as they're told, and stop answering back.

Like a jedi mind trick or something.

Simple brains and all that.

I love them.


----------



## astral (Mar 15, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Oh, fuck, am I in trouble now. I can almost feel your presence. You might even be my next door neighbour. I better get me tin foil hat out just in case.



*keeps an eye out of tin foil clad neighbours*


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 15, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Caversham park village, you ?


woodley


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 15, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> *keeps an eye out of tin foil clad neighbours*



Didn't think of that one.

Told you MI5 are funny.

If you'd been clever you wouldn't have pointed out to me that you could identify me via my tin foil hat, as we do need reminding. Which is much like doing the secret monitoring they deny they do, and slipping a finger on the send button.

Duh!


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 15, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but at least it's not Reading eh?
> 
> You really ought to come out for a pint. Or something.


yeah, was trying to sort something out with your mrs before xmas but never happened....... im up for a beer or something


----------



## astral (Mar 15, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Didn't think of that one.
> 
> Told you MI5 are funny.
> 
> ...



hmmm, so you don't want to see the puppies in the back of my car then?


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 15, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> hmmm, so you don't want to see the puppies in the back of my car then?



I never said that!

Typical MI5 hatchet job!

I fucking love puppies!


----------



## wiskey (Mar 15, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> trowbridge



i'm not _from_ trowbridge, i was born in midsomer norton, and lived in radstock. but trowbridge is alright, cheaper than bath, no squaddied like westbury/warminster, and 2hrs on a cheap trainline to london.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 15, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> yeah, was trying to sort something out with your mrs before xmas but never happened....... im up for a beer or something



We really ought to do an Exeter meet up soon. But not for a couple of weeks as I am off to Spain


----------



## jannerboyuk (Mar 15, 2006)

Poot said:
			
		

> No, sadly. I moved here from London about 18 months ago and immediately got pregnant so I've missed out on all the fun(?) stuff.
> 
> I've never even been to Union Street
> 
> Have I missed out? Can anyone enlighten me about the delights of Plymouth nightlife?


The Nowhere Inn
The Thistle Tavern
The Minerva (oldest pub in Plymouth)
A few pubs on Mutley Plain are ok, friendly enough.
The Cooperage and the Phoenix for live music and on occasion Tramps in the bus station for a bit of punk especially the Bus Station Loonies and the stuff they organise.
The Jazz place down the barbican as well as the Dolphin pub on the Barbican with a few night clubs that are alright.
Dunno about Union Street cuz i've always hated it although as always it kinda depends on your individual tastes.
Read Backbone's column in the 24/7 magazine and you won't go too far wrong.
Apparently there are now 3 maybe 4 record companies in Plymouth which might make you laugh but thats a load more then when i was last in Plymouth (i.e. none) and the Musicians Co-op are always organising some nice gigs.l
The Student Union organises some nice gigs but i forget how non-students get in (if at all).


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 15, 2006)

St Columb Major (near Newquay).

I've heard good things about Dance Academy and Candy Store in Plymouth.   But I think I'd prefer a good outdoor rave (if I ever hear about one).


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Mar 15, 2006)

Instructions to get to where I live.

Go to Penzance...

Keep going...

If you find yourself plummeting toward spikey granite and heaving black ocean, you've gone _slightly_ too far.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 15, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> We really ought to do an Exeter meet up soon. But not for a couple of weeks as I am off to Spain


hey!!!!!!!!

well said that man.........i shall start a thread!!!!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 15, 2006)

Backatcha Bandit said:
			
		

> Instructions to get to where I live.
> 
> Go to Penzance...
> 
> ...




Takes down details  


I'm in Brizzle...easton


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 15, 2006)

*Exeter meet?   o come on!!!!!!*

I know there are at least 4 peeps from (or living in exeter) that are up for a 'mini' meet , so lets sort it it..........those who are in say 'i'



I


who else is in?????????


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 15, 2006)

> Go to Penzance...
> 
> Keep going...


...best advice...ever...


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 15, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> I know there are at least 4 peeps from (or living in exeter) that are up for a 'mini' meet , so lets sort it it..........those who are in say 'i'
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oi you exeter person start a thread!!! for all 3 of you........  


















I might even come if its after the end of april


----------



## astral (Mar 15, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I fucking love puppies!



Great.  You can pop round for a BBQ at the weekend then.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 15, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> Great.  You can pop round for a BBQ at the weekend then.


BBQ puppies mmmmmmmmmmm my fave


----------



## astral (Mar 16, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> BBQ puppies mmmmmmmmmmm my fave



well if you're in the area and promise to leave me the ears....


----------



## xenon (Mar 16, 2006)

Another London raised bristol immigrant here, in rapidly developing Bedminster.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 16, 2006)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> in rapidly developing Bedminster.




Surely not!!


----------



## wiskey (Mar 16, 2006)

Backatcha Bandit said:
			
		

> Instructions to get to where I live.
> 
> Go to Penzance...
> 
> ...




a uni mate of mine grew up in the scilly isles  (cant remember which one), she always felt that was a bit too far. once she set foot on the mainland she rarely bothered to go home.


----------



## xenon (Mar 16, 2006)

Surely not!! 

Well sort of. new over priced flats and of all things a new italian restaraunt. East street seems to be hanging on to it's, erm... Charm?


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 16, 2006)

I think the term for changes in bedminster should be evolving rather than developing...


----------



## xenon (Mar 16, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> I think the term for changes in bedminster should be evolving rather than developing...



Well I think evolution's a bit optimistic. Naa. It's alright really, for the most part. A fair few chavvy types, but a lot of decent, regular folk, like what I is. I think.


----------



## Poot (Mar 16, 2006)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> The Nowhere Inn
> The Thistle Tavern
> The Minerva (oldest pub in Plymouth)
> A few pubs on Mutley Plain are ok, friendly enough.
> ...



<Waves arm in air>

I know the Nowhere! I've probably seen you in there coz it's pretty small!! I was the lady knocking over glasses with baby bump every Friday night until recently. Probably the only sober person in there! 

Mr. Poot still drinks there every Friday with his uni lecturer mates.

I've been to some great places on Mutley Plain and I quite like North Hill. A bloke I worked with has a band with a record contract so I'm not surprised about the record companies.

Mr. Poot avoids the Union like the plague as he's a lecturer, so I've never been.

Thanks for your help. When Poot Baby is a little older I shall find a babysitter and I WILL have a life again!


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 16, 2006)

Poot said:
			
		

> . When Poot Baby is a little older I shall find a babysitter and I WILL have a life again!




I'll drink to that cos i'm in the same position


----------



## rowan (Mar 17, 2006)

> Quote:
> Go to Penzance...
> 
> Keep going...







			
				Ground Elder said:
			
		

> ...best advice...ever...




Seconded   



I'm in a little hamlet on west side of bodmin moor     No shops, but we got a pub


----------



## Idaho (Mar 17, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> I'm in a little hamlet on west side of bodmin moor     No shops, but we got a pub



What is a pub if it is not a sit-in beer shop?


----------



## jannerboyuk (Mar 18, 2006)

Poot said:
			
		

> <Waves arm in air>
> 
> I know the Nowhere! I've probably seen you in there coz it's pretty small!! I was the lady knocking over glasses with baby bump every Friday night until recently. Probably the only sober person in there!


I havn't been in the nowhere for a while (living in Cardiff and all) and the last time i tried to visit they were closed because the ceiling had caved in (at least they said so maybe they didn't want me to come in and the pub was full of people trying not to snigger as i was being told "err, yeah we are err, are closed becuase..mmm...the ceiling 'as caved in. Honest.")
I did hear tell of an expansion of the nowhere. Did that not happen?


----------



## Miscellaneous (Mar 18, 2006)

Outside of barnstaple.


----------



## Poot (Mar 20, 2006)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> I havn't been in the nowhere for a while (living in Cardiff and all) and the last time i tried to visit they were closed because the ceiling had caved in (at least they said so maybe they didn't want me to come in and the pub was full of people trying not to snigger as i was being told "err, yeah we are err, are closed becuase..mmm...the ceiling 'as caved in. Honest.")
> I did hear tell of an expansion of the nowhere. Did that not happen?



Hur hur! Oh yes. We all had a really good laugh at your expense    Ceiling caved in indeed!   

Not really. I don't know whether it's been extended because I've not been here for long.


----------



## Skim (May 17, 2006)

Poot said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that most of the people in this forum are Brizzle-based, but not necessarily!
> 
> Where in the South West are you? Points may be awarded to the most westerly of course.
> 
> Me, I live in north Plymouth.




I was born and raised in north Plymouth – can I have a point for that? 

Or maybe just an Ivor Dewdney pasty?


----------



## Poot (May 17, 2006)

Indeed! An Ivor Dewdney pasty and something 48% proof and unrecognisable from The Cider Press! 

I'm in Crownhill. Where are you from?


----------



## Skim (May 19, 2006)

Poot said:
			
		

> Indeed! An Ivor Dewdney pasty and something 48% proof and unrecognisable from The Cider Press!
> 
> I'm in Crownhill. Where are you from?




I grew up in a village north of Crownhill on the edge of the cit's borders and went to school in Southway. I've driven through Crownhill hundred of times, know it well


----------



## Skate (May 19, 2006)

Originally born in Portsmouth while parents lived in Gosport. Grew up in pubs in Devizes (Rising Sun) and Westbury (Oak Inn) and briefly lived in Warminster before returning to Gosport.

Lived in Southampton for 3 years  Now back in Gosport again


----------



## thefuse (May 20, 2006)

in the last 5 years since moving back from france, ive spent about two years in torquay, two in glastonbury and one in transit (and a few months in mercedes vans funnily enough)
am currently in the process of buying a house in yeovil. 
i know the town very well and despite all it's problems, i know some very sound people there and its as much of a home town as i'll ever have and i'm feeling the need to be at home these days 

e2a came close to having to knock a girl out yesterday after she kicked my car a couple of times and tried punching me in the bollocks.....
so i'm reviewing my plans


----------



## tom_craggs (May 23, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> in the last 5 years since moving back from france, ive spent about two years in torquay, two in glastonbury and one in transit (and a few months in mercedes vans funnily enough)
> am currently in the process of buying a house in yeovil.
> i know the town very well and despite all it's problems, i know some very sound people there and its as much of a home town as i'll ever have and i'm feeling the need to be at home these days
> 
> ...



So your closest to me then. I live about 10 miles from Yeovil, North Cadbury near Castle Cary. Street and Glastonbury feel more like home towns as I went to college there but Yeovil is just as close, never been that friendly though. I have spent 23 years in Somerset, with a few years out in Bournemouth and London and I think my time here is running out.


----------



## thefuse (May 23, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> So your closest to me then. I live about 10 miles from Yeovil, North Cadbury near Castle Cary. Street and Glastonbury feel more like home towns as I went to college there but Yeovil is just as close, never been that friendly though. I have spent 23 years in Somerset, with a few years out in Bournemouth and London and I think my time here is running out.


i just found a house in glastonbury that ive put an offer on today.
its totally up my street and everything i need but way over budget.
if that dont work i'll be buying in yeovil probably but either way its all good.
we'll have to try and meet up one day.
i know what you look like now anyway


----------



## tom_craggs (May 23, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i just found a house in glastonbury that ive put an offer on today.
> its totally up my street and everything i need but way over budget.
> if that dont work i'll be buying in yeovil probably but either way its all good.
> we'll have to try and meet up one day.
> i know what you look like now anyway



Ah I knew the self portrait theme would get me into trouble. Yeovil always gets slated but most who do the slating just haven't seen that much of the world I guess as its not that bad. Try Bridgwater, or Cleethorpes - other places I have spent to much time. I really like Street and Glastonbury (nostalgia) but they themselves are certainly not friendly either, but your living in the Mendips which can never be bad...Yeah we'll have to meet up, I am around a lot at the moment.


----------



## thefuse (May 23, 2006)

yet  another change of plan. found out i cant get a mortgage on the glastonbury house so its back to yeovil for me. its exhausting all this househunting.  if anyones interested in a 3 bed house in 1.5 acres with a view of the tor and no neighbours, let me know.
how come youve only done 300 posts in 3 years then tom?


----------



## rubbershoes (May 23, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> how come youve only done 300 posts in 3 years then tom?



there was a Great Postcount Cull in 2004 or 2005 when fridgemagnet had a fat finger attack whilst doing some maintenance


----------



## sned (May 31, 2006)

I'm from Bath and live there in the holidays but i'm often in Portsmouth but only till June next year when I should be staying in Bath!


----------



## ost2life (Jun 24, 2006)

I thought I'd bump this as I'd like to know if there are many people in or around Portsmouth


----------

